# Recherche screensaver



## Pantha Du Prince (21 Août 2012)

Bonsoir ! 

Je suis passé sous Mountain Lion (MacBook Pro retina) et recherche un economiseur d'ecran compatible avec cette configuration tel que *Fliqlo*, est-il disponible sous ML ? je ne le trouve pas, ni d'alternative. 

Si vous avez d'autres screensavers je suis aussi preneur 

Merci


----------



## Dap-Dap (21 Août 2012)

Perso, j'ai LotsaWater sur mon MBP : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/19934/lotsawater
il marche avec Lion... je crois que c'est le cas avec ML

et sur mon MBA (avec ML) c'est Minimal Clock : http://ilovecolorz.net/minimalclock/
tout simple


----------



## Scalounet (22 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Perso, j'ai LotsaWater sur mon MBP : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/19934/lotsawater
> il marche avec Lion... je crois que c'est le cas avec ML




Je confirme ça fonctionne, c'est d'ailleurs celui que je préfère !

Pour Fliqlo, je sais pas, j'suis pas fan !


----------

